# TPU all time classic pc games



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2008)

I wanted to make a thread dedicated to classic pc games from modern classics such as Portal down to Civilization 1 and below.

I will make a list if i will organise and update the list if you post games that should be in the TPU list of all time classic pc games. If a game belongs in another list just tell me and ill update.

NO MODS JUST FULL GAMES!

Just for fun BTW. Not in order or rank.


FPS
Decsent
Blood and Shadow Warrior
Heretic/HereticII/Hexen/Hexen II
Soldier of Fortune 1 and 2
Unreal 1 and 2
Unreal Tournament Series
Doom 1 and 2
Quake 1, 2 and Quake Arena
Duke Nukem 3D and the expansions
Wolfensiten 3D
System Shock 1 and 2
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Tribes 1, 2 and Vengance
Halo 1
Half Life 1, Opposing Force, Half Life 2, Ep 1 and 2
Portal
Team Fortress original and 2 
Counter Strike and Source
Far Cry
No One Lives Forever 1 and 2
The Eye of the Beholder I/II/III
Call Of Duty 1 and United Offensive
Medal Of Honor: Allied Assault and expansions
SERIOUS SAM 1 and 2
ALIENS VERSUS PREDATOR 1 and 2
System Shock
Battlefield 1942 and 2
SWAT 3 and 4
Rainbow 6 series
Delta Force series
Thief 1, 2 and 3
Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Star Wars Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II
Deus EX
I.G.I.-2: Covert Strike
Operation Flashpoint
Star Wars: Dark Forces
Stalker:Shadow of Chernobyl


RPG
Oblivion
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
Neverwinter Nights 1 & 2
Star Wars Knights of The Old Republic
Fable
Ultima Series
Baldur's Gate 1 and 2
Icewind Dale
Fallout 1 and 2
Planescape
Diablo 1 & 2
Daggerfall
Escape Velocity
"Wizardry"
"Leather Goddesses of Phobos

Racing
Colin Mc Rae Rally 3
Toca Race Driver 3
Need For Speed Series
Formula One Grand Prix (Geoff Crammond)

MMORPG
Ultima Online
World of War Craft
Guild Wars
EVE-Online

Simulation
Elite
Frontier: Elite II
Microsoft Flight Simulator Series
Star Wars X Wing / Tie Fighter Collectors Series and original DOS versions
IL-2 Sturmovik
Mechwarror 1-4
Silent Hunter III
Championship Manager 97/98
Football Manager Series
Sim City, Sim City 2000 and Sim City 4
The Sims, The Sims 2 and expansions
Wingcommander
Theme Hospital
Theme Park 1
Transport Tycoon Deluxe
Railroad Tycoon Deluxe

RTS
Black and White
Earth:2140
Company of Heroes & Opposing Fronts
Rise of Nations and expansions
Cossacks and expansions
Populous 3
Settlers 2 and 3
Star Craft and Brood Wars
Ground Control
Homeworld
Defender of the Crown
Roller Coaster Tycoon
Command and Conquer Gold Edition, Red Alert 1 and Tiberium Sun
Civilization 1, 2, 3 and 4 and Expansions
Galactic Civilizations 2
Caesar
Phaeroe
Shogun Total War
Medieval Total War
Rome Total War
Age Of empires 1 and 2 and Expansions
Dungeon Keeper 1 and 2 
Warcraft 1, 2 and 3 
Heroes of Might and Magic 2 and 3
Total Annihilation
Supreme Commander
Dune II: The Building of a Dynasty/Dune 2000/Emperor: Battle for Dune
Dungeon siege
Sins of a Solar Empire
Freelancer
Scorched Earth DOS
SYNDICATE

Sports
Fifa 98/95
Pro evolution Soccer series
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2004
EA NHL Series
EA Madden Series

Platformer
Duke Nukem 1 and 2
Rayman 2
Prince of Persia series
Lego Star Wars The Complete Saga
Psychonauts

3rd Person
Tomb Raider series
Hidden and Dangerous 1 and 2
GTA series
Star Wars Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast
Ghost Recon series
Max Payne 1 and 2
Jedi Knight Jedi Acadamey
Severance: Blade of Darkness

Adventure
Myst
Killer Crayon
Grim Fandango
Sam and Max
Day of Tentacle
Beneath a Steel Sky
The Secret of Monkey Island/Monkey Island Series
Full Throttle
Deja Vu
Shadowgate
Loom

Text Input Games
Space Quest
King's Quest
Hero's Quest (later, the series was re-title Quest for Glory)
Maniac Mansion

Honorary Mentions
N the Game
ROFLCOPTER
Runescape
Asteroids
Space invaders
Pong
Lemmings
Commandos 1 and 2
Crusader - No Remorse
Alpha Centuri
Leisure Suit Larry Series
Doom 3
Hitman Series
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Series
Star Wars Knights of The Old Republic 2: The Sith Lord


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Add Warcraft 2 Tides of Darkness in there.  That game was the sh*t.

Suggestion: Add online flash games too maybe like Asteroids or the helicopter game.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 25, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Add Warcraft 2 Tides of Darkness in there.  That game was the sh*t.
> 
> Suggestion: Add online flash games too maybe like Asteroids or the helicopter game.



ROFLCOPTER? I loved that game.. but yea add Warcraft 2 man that game was great


----------



## erocker (Mar 25, 2008)

Deus Ex is a FPS btw.  I love Pirates, Vikings and Knights II Beta!  It's seriously one of my all time favorites.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2008)

rpg/fps it blurred the line but if you think it was more fps than rpg ill change it
http://www.rofl.name/roflcopter/

i can add honorary mentions that arnt quite classics on pc or are almost a classic or flash games can be honorary mentions


----------



## Frick (Mar 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> Deus Ex is a FPS btw.  I love Pirates, Vikings and Knights II Beta!  It's seriously one of my all time favorites.



Not a classic though. 

Also, the original Jedi Knight belongs in there. Dark Forces 2: Jedi Knight that is. Dune 2 should have a spot there too.

And in RPG:
Fallout
Baldur's Gate 2 (because it's supposed to be so much better than the first one, but I don't know)
Planescape - Torment

Adventure:
Sam 'n Max Hit the Road
Day of the Tentacle
Beneath a Steel Sky

Strategy:
Heroes of Might and Magic 2, because it's awesome
Heroes of Might and Magic 3, because it's even MORE awesome. Seriously, it doesn't get better than this.

Also, don't forget about Elite. 

I would add Outcast to the list, but I haven't played that.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 25, 2008)

should add:

FPS:

Thief 2: The Metal Age - made up for what little bit was awry in Thief: The Dark Project - more "thief-like" missions, average mission size was 2x larger, improved gameplay and player control
Heretic/HereticII/Hexen/Hexen II - Classic Raven software releases.  No one can completely reformat ID Software's game engines like Raven can, and keep it as fun and original (I remember the visual details in HexenII to be way ahead of their time).


RTS:

Dune II: The Building of a Dynasty/Dune 2000/Emperor: Battle for Dune - Westwood studios first RTS release, and the first recognized true RTS.  Pre-dates Command & Conquer, and much of it's original engine, IIRC, was carried over to C&C.  Was re-released in 1998 as Dune 2000 with improved graphics, audio and gameplay, and a few new units, but still retained the original storyline and campaign advancement and tha majority of the original units as well - it was followed with the sequel Emperor: Battle for Dune in 01.  Any fan of Westwood Studios or the Command & Conquer series should seriously check it out.

RPG:
The Eye of the Beholder I/II/III - amount the pinnacle of the early "3D" grid-based AD&D based RPGs, outstanding graphics for it's time, and an interesting storyline as well.
Raveloft: Strahd's Possession/Stone Prophet - the only two AD&D based "3D" RPGs to come out of the Ravenloft series, amoung the first RPGs to incorporate fully 360* movement instead of the party being locked to a "grid".  Awesome atmosphere, too.
*Ultima series - ALL OF THEM*!!!  Of major note, Ultima IV - heralded by those of us who grew up with the old-school systems (Amiga, Commodore, etc).  Was redone for the NES, along with Ultima III, V, VI and VII.  But none stick out in my mind more than Ultima IV: Quest of the Avatar.
Might and Magic series - all were truly fun and groundbreaking, from M&M I: Secret of the Inner Sanctum ro M&M 3: Isles of Terra.  I think 4 & 5 (Clouds of Xeen and Darkside of Xeen, respectively) really stand out, though.  Both play as standalone games, but when both 4 and 5 are installed, it creates one mega game, allowing players to travel back and forth between the two worlds, and introducing new quests that could be completed by traveling back and forth.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2008)

all of the above done added populous 3 to the list also

and elite is in simulation as i dont know where else to put it


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2008)

what would commandos come under you know the one set in WW2


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 25, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> what would commandos come under you know the one set in WW2



I'd say, a cross between RTS and Action


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2008)

honourable mention it is then!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

You also have the Grand Theft Auto series and Black & White series.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2008)

black and white 1 is already added and the 3d gta are added
black and white 2 is not as good as 1 so i dont think i should add it


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't forget: Crusader - No Remorse... Dunno wtf it's genre is, but it was fun as he**!


----------



## ktr (Mar 25, 2008)

Tribes 1 & 2!!! Greatest multiplayer FPS.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 25, 2008)

Text based RPG (before we had real graphics to go with the game ):

Zork
Hitchiker's Guide to the Galaxy


3D Graphic adventure, puzzler:

Myst - self-explanatory
The 7th Guest - one of the very early 3D graphic "puzzlers", first PC game released on CD-ROM (IIRC), along with Myst, pioneered the use of 3D rendered settings and live action video clips.
The 11th Hour - sequel to the 7th guest, further pioneer the use of live action video clips, and fully 3D rendered settings.


Graphic Adventure (text input):

Space Quest
King's Quest
Hero's Quest (later, the series was re-title Quest for Glory)
Maniac Mansion


Point & Click:

The Secret of Monkey Island
Full Throttle
Deja Vu
Shadowgate
Loom


----------



## mandelore (Mar 25, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> *Ultima series - ALL OF THEM*!!!



  

Ultima 7/7: Silver Seed


----------



## Kreij (Mar 25, 2008)

Add the original "Wizardry" game under RPG as well as the original "Leather Goddesses of Phobos".

I also have a game somewhere called "Erik the Unready". One of the funniest games I have ever played in my life. It came out just before graphics were getting big, but included bitmaps to go along with the text adventure. 

Yeah ... I'm old.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 25, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Add the original "Wizardry" game under RPG as well as the original "Leather Goddesses of Phobos".
> 
> I also have a game somewhere called "Erik the Unready". One of the funniest games I have ever played in my life. It came out just before graphics were getting big, but included bitmaps to go along with the text adventure.
> 
> Yeah ... I'm old.



I still have the owner's manual for Eric the Unready around here somewhere, damn that was an entertaining game!  You really had to "think outside the box" to come up with solutions, like this bit of a walkthrough:



> Listen carefully to the offensive acts that the herald recites.
> Go in. Attend the reciting of the legend and Lily's show at the
> auditorium. Go to the shooting gallery and shoot until you win a
> few prizes. Note what distracts the guy in charge. Visit the elf
> ...



and again:



> Use the pitchfork on the pitch. Use the crowbar on the crow.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 25, 2008)

those are ancient games even older than me LOL

i added a new text input section for all you oldies 

they have to be classics tho not just really old


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2008)

World in conflict if portal can get on da list than this mega classic sure can.


----------



## Kreij (Mar 26, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> those are ancient games even older than me LOL
> 
> i added a new text input section for all you oldies
> 
> they have to be classics tho not just really old



All three of those games are not just classics, they are legends.
They defined the beginnings of genres.
Just create a section called "Older than Dirt Classics"


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

I think America's Army deserves a place on that list.  Now, they've pretty much ruined it, but I spent more time on that free game than any other game in my life.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 26, 2008)

Kreij said:


> All three of those games are not just classics, they are legends.
> They defined the beginnings of genres.
> Just create a section called "Older than Dirt Classics"





or: "Let us know if you can get them to run in XP/Vista classics"


----------



## spud107 (Mar 26, 2008)

older one but still fun, scramble mode twists the brain,  rollcage II


----------



## Kreij (Mar 26, 2008)

RPG : Add Diablo 1 & 2 and Daggerfall

I think your list is going to become quite long.

What about Dungeon siege, Sins of a Solar Empire, Freelancer ....


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

Definitely Diablo I and II.  I can't believe I forgot about those!  I know guys who still play 2 religiously.

Runescape is an internet classic for some as well.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2008)

How about the origanal Geoff Crammond Grand Prix one


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 26, 2008)

Ummmm . . . how come Dungeon Keeper 1 isn't on the list 

t'shame! t'shame! 

I also have to add Quake 2.  Was one of the best MP games for years, only being contested by Unreal, and was still surviving strong past the release of Q3TA.



and let us not forget:

PONG


----------



## Kreij (Mar 26, 2008)

It would be nice if there was a games database where TPU members could give a simple rating to a game and a description of why they felt the rating was appropriate. Not anything elaborate, just a place to see other people's comments.

Of course, W1z will probably want to kill me for making the above suggestion. It's not like he is sitting on his hands with nothing to do.


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 26, 2008)

FPS
no one lives forever 1 and 2, they didnt when PC game of the year for nothing
Star Trek Voyager Elite Force, So many people played this, its almost a staple

Stratagey
Command and Conquer Dos/win95
Civilization 1
Colonization 
Alpha Centuri


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 26, 2008)

RPG:

Darklands - friggin awesome RPG set in 15th century Germany.  Although came in under the radar, still left quite an impression: http://www.gamespot.com/gamespot/features/all/greatestgames/p-45.html.  One of the first "sandbox" games, IIRC, as I don't think I ever 'finished' the game -although I remember the final battle . . . i still have all 10 of the 5.25" disks chillin here on my desktop . . . but no 5.25" drive no more 


While on RPGs (as Darklands reminded me of this): how many of y'all remember when you bought a RPG back in the day, it would come with a richly detailed artistic fold-out map that showed the game world?  Or, better yet, who remembers the *CLOTH* maps that used to come with the Ultima games?  Somewhere around here, I still have quite a few of those, including 2 or 3 cloth maps from the Ultima games . . . perhaps one day I'll hang them all along the walls of a room or something . . .


----------



## Kreij (Mar 26, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> RPG:
> how many of y'all remember when you bought a RPG back in the day, it would come with a richly detailed artistic fold-out map that showed the game world?  Or, better yet, who remembers the *CLOTH* maps that used to come with the Ultima games?  Somewhere around here, I still have quite a few of those, including 2 or 3 cloth maps from the Ultima games . . . perhaps one day I'll hang them all along the walls of a room or something . . .



Cloth maps ? How may remember the code wheels?
Or even better the code sheets that were printed in low contrast colors (like red on rust) so that typical copiers could not reproduce them.

Archaic, but it sure beats the likes of Starforce copy protection.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 26, 2008)

Colonization was crap so not added.

All the rest of the above are added,
civ 1
command and conquer gold edition
Dungeon siege, Sins of a Solar Empire, Freelancer all added
Alpha Centuri i guess i could add that
Quake 2 wasnt added? okay need to add
Dungeon Keeper 1 added

PONG didnt know it was a pc game? thought it was arcade?

WHAT THE FUCK IS Geoff Crammond Grand Prix one? Gave me a giggle tho.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 26, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Cloth maps ? How may remember the code wheels?
> Or even better the code sheets that were printed in low contrast colors (like red on rust) so that typical copiers could not reproduce them.
> 
> Archaic, but it sure beats the likes of Starforce copy protection.



I remember those, too - I think Ultima probably had the best decoder wheels - making use of the latin alphabet on one, and the runic alphabet on the other while also being in red.



I just makes me think - damn, those were the days when devs spent a lot of time on the product and presentation, on the playability and content, and graphics and audio was put to the wayside.

You opened a brand new game box, and you knew you were getting a product that they spent a lot of time to bring together.


Nowadays, you open a box and get, a CD or DVD (typically just in CD sleeves instead of an actual hard case), an owner's manual in 20 different languages, and a registration card.  If you're lucky, you might even get a coupon for worthless software, too.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah back then when you got a gold edition or special edition it meant something it wasnt just an extra disk with 40 odd hours of mod creation videos or a couple of postcards with artwork on em

i got CnC Gold Edition win 95 and it had the extra mission disk, the box was big enuf itself man

EDIT: i liked getting free maps or posters it was always kinda cool added to the full universe the game was set in.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 26, 2008)

any platformers? 3d ones included
and i need a few memorable driving games

should i add the original driver?


----------



## Kreij (Mar 26, 2008)

Well they tried to tie the copy protection method(s) to the game, but all it really was was an immersion breaker if you have to go to the manual to continue playing.

I would rather see well written, in game, tutorials than manuals. 
It they want to make a collectors' edition, put something in there that is not just gratuitous junk. I really think it is poor to offer a collectors' edition and then the perk is some online only item.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 26, 2008)

Take A look at this list, if you dare.

http://www.dadgum.com/giantlist/list.html


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 26, 2008)

i prefer in game help rather than a manual

manuals that tell you about character and or story and or the game universe should be separate from the manual

should be quick guides with some button layouts a quick intro to the game and how to play set up and stuff like changing settings with all the technical jargon at the back like the warrenty and copyright ect

EDIT: this is PC ONLY so that includes Mac but no console games. IF it was considered a classic on console but no one played used the pc version dont bother posting it.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2008)

Tribes 1 Shifter Mod


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 26, 2008)

no mods thanks anyway


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm a fan for fully fledged out owner's manuals - y'know, the kind that delve into the atmosphere and story of the game universe while describing all the controls and all as well.  Sadly, owner's manuals over the last few years have turned into summaries of game play and controls - much of the time leaving the player to figure out what the hell certain symbols and other common sights mean.


As for tutorials, I've grown to appreciate the "low-key" variety.  Where on-screen 'tips' don't take up the whole screen and are noticeable, but not distracting, either.  Another plus, is when the tutorial is completely removed at 'expert' difficulty settings, and 'difficult' only brings up un-common manuevers, etc.

First time I saw a tutorial like this was Thief II: The Metal Age.  Normal was a standard on-screen tutorial through the first mission, instead of having a training mission like Thief 1; on expert setting, there was no tutorial or on-screen tips.  Difficult setting assumed the player was experienced with Thief 1, and only displayed information on changes to gameplay and ignored all the basic stuff.

I had to really commend Looking Glass for that - it kept the first mission feeling "whole"


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah come on, how could you forget Blood and Shadow Warrior?


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 26, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_to_Zork

One of the only games I had to buy a book for

http://www.biblio.com/details.php?dcx=156003012&aid=frg


----------



## Gallatin (Mar 26, 2008)

space sim like, wing commander 3 the hart of the tiger, wing commander 4 the price of freedom? they had big space maps


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 26, 2008)

Blood and Shadow Warrior added


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 26, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Colonization was crap so not added.
> 
> All the rest of the above are added,
> civ 1
> ...



Colonization has a very large and loyal following, probably larger than Alpha Centuri ever has. 

Heck i was a texture artist for Colonization 2 Project before it got canned by the programmers abodoning it


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Colonization was crap so not added.
> 
> All the rest of the above are added,
> civ 1
> ...



Was only probably the greatest f1 game ever made and one of the finest racing games ever

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formula_One_Grand_Prix_(Geoff_Crammond)


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 27, 2008)

Formula One Grand Prix (Geoff Crammond) is added!!!

Colonization was it a classic tho as far as im conserned Civilization was a better game
And dont even ask for civilization call to power to be included!!!

Alpha Centuri is getting moved to honerable mention


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

im adding new games to the list

Football Manager series and Toca Race Driver


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

leisure suit larry 

golden axe


----------



## JC316 (May 21, 2008)

It may be debatable by some, but Halo belongs on that list. It was great on Xbox, but fantastic on PC. Also, Star Wars Jedi Knight 1 and Jedi Academy belong there.


----------



## DrPepper (May 21, 2008)

What about Rise of Nations and its expansion or cossacks and its expansions.


----------



## farlex85 (May 21, 2008)

How about some Commander Keen and the original Duke Nukem (2D version, both platformers). Also Neverwinter Nights 1 & 2 (RPG). And is there anybody ever who hasn't played the Oregon Trail? I'd say that qualifies as a classic (Adventure probably).


----------



## ShadowFold (May 21, 2008)

I remember Oregon Trail! I played that with my friends in grade school


----------



## farlex85 (May 21, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I remember Oregon Trail! I played that with my friends in grade school



Yup, me too. Along w/ just about everyone else who went to school around that general time.


----------



## Silverel (May 21, 2008)

Escape Velocity. 

2d space combat/trading psuedo-RPG. Very interesting game, originally developed by Ambrosia for the Mac. I'm pretty sure you can get it for PC now. One of the earliest highly mod-able games I can remember. So much user created content...


----------



## amd64skater (May 21, 2008)

oregon trail lol


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

leisure suit larry because im dirty lolz
but not golden axe man that was a bloody mega drive game not a pc game

Escape Velocity where can it go
Rise of Nations and its expansion
cossacks because it was good
Duke Nukem 1 and 2
Neverwinter Nights 1 & 2 hadnt played myself but damn i know its a TPU classic


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

whats oregon trail? is it a USA thing


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

you called Planescape Torment "planetscape" also you should add Everquest, EVE-Online and Earth & Beyond to MMORPG.

- Christine


----------



## Silverel (May 21, 2008)

The wiki on Escape Velocity calls it a "space adventure RPG"...

Thinkin the RPG section would be fine. o.o


----------



## JC316 (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> whats oregon trail? is it a USA thing



Probably. You played as a pioneer going to Oregon. It is very freaking old.


----------



## farlex85 (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> whats oregon trail? is it a USA thing



Yeah it is, I should have specified that. Its an old game (early 90s) modeled around traveling out west during the 1800s in the US via the Oregon Trail. Kind of a choose your own adventure game where random things would happen and you would type a response to it, trying to make it to Oregon w/o everyone dying. A US classic for sure, I guess it probably wasn't that big in other parts of the world.


----------



## pt (May 21, 2008)

eve online exists since 2003
and u forgot the simcity series
and u may want to add some tycoon ones such as
transport tycoon deluxe


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

World of Warcraft was released in 2004, EVE-Online is one of the best rated MMORPG. 

Tycoon, why don't we just add every game up?

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> but not golden axe man that was a bloody mega drive game not a pc game



WTF is mega drive? i remember playing golden axe on the PC years ago


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

well im only 17 ive been gaming from age 3 but damn early 90s is as far as i go
my bro had a sega master system it was the shits

your prolly thinking im a sack, geek, nerd or omg he wasted some of his child life indoors but me and my friend david all we played was 2 player on the Sega mega drive or genesis as the yanks call it

and it has given me vast experience of the PC

so in effect i have no idea what oregon trail is


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2008)

Intel, megadrive was one of Sega's video game consoles.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

world of warcraft is the most widely played online game sure there are more deep games but its a classic by all means

EVE-Online shall be added if others can vouch for it

Transport tycoon deluxe i had on dos lol it was the freaken best

EDIT: mega drive = genesis in the USA


----------



## farlex85 (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> well im only 17 ive been gaming from age 3 but damn early 90s is as far as i go
> my bro had a sega master system it was the shits
> 
> your prolly thinking im a sack, geek, nerd or omg he wasted some of his child life indoors but me and my friend david all we played was 2 player on the Sega mega drive or genesis as the yanks call it
> ...



lol. I guess its more just classic to me then, and those like me who played it in their younger years.


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

this list is stupid!

- Christine


----------



## farlex85 (May 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> this list is stupid!
> 
> - Christine



Hey now, sure its bloated and has obviously overreached its simple "classic pc game" premise, but its fun to reminice, no need to hate......


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

hows it stupid i made it ages ago before i got banned no body called it stupid then

it has a list of games widely considered classics or games that have been very popular enuf to be called classics

as i said it was for FUN

EDIT: every game in the list is one that is a classic, classic dosnt allways mean OLD it just means it is of high quality popular well known and fun

some of these games that are newish are already good enuf to be considered classics or at least future classics

its not as stupid as flaming is it now?


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

Fable, Oblivion, Halo 1, Portal, Call of Duty, Supreme Commander, Sins of a Solar Empire, Lego Star Wars, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell none of these should be on the list this isn't best games.

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Sega mega drive or genesis



ahhh! thnx

@ calvary : whats wrong with the list?

edit : NVM got the answer^


----------



## farlex85 (May 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> Fable, Oblivion, Halo 1, Portal, Call of Duty, Supreme Commander, Sins of a Solar Empire, Lego Star Wars, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell none of these should be on the list this isn't best games.
> 
> - Christine



I agree, more than half the games on there I would remove. But best does not equal classic, the ladder is the premise. Plus this isn't for some published website or anything, its not a big deal if anyone and everyone's obscure or crappy games make the list, its just for fun.


----------



## pt (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> EVE-Online shall be added if others can vouch for it
> 
> Transport tycoon deluxe i had on dos lol it was the freaken best



i played it on dos too, and today i played simcity 2000 in a pda, not bad


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

Some sim city are included under simulation because its a city simulation game i didnt include 3 tho as it wasnt as good as the other games


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

didn't even put Icewind Dale on  I guess it's ok if the person making the list isn't older than the game 

*growls and wobbles back to bloodshed*

- Christine


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

okay then Fable, Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell, Halo are all games that i maybe shouldnt have put in

i only put in halo because it was requested

Oblivion even Jesus would love it and im a Catholic
Lego Star Wars is again multiformat but is a CLASSIC platformer just read every review

Classics dont need to be 90% and above in all reviews otherwise wed only get Total War and Half Life series of games.

Portal, Call of Duty, Supreme Commander are all good enuf to be considered classics

Call of Duty is the best WW2 FPS on pc and it is the best of the series

Sins of a Solar Empire was again requested and its good so i just added it

im looking at games i havnt played as i havnt played quarter of these games and its not my taste im looking at either


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

Call of Duty sucks, try Brothers in Arms and I wouldn't even put that on the list. I don't care what reviewers say. stupid list from a stupid baby! 

- Christine


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

Some games i havnt played right not because of age or taste but due to the fact i dont have the time nor the money. Shut up biatch and stop flaming who the hell puts their name at the end of every post anyway.

If ive forgotten a game or havnt played one and it needs added tell me, its impossible for me to have played every single game right!

Icewind Dale ADDED and i have heard of it just not played it.


----------



## imperialreign (May 21, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Probably. You played as a pioneer going to Oregon. It is very freaking old.



old ain't the right term for it - by middle school, my generation were sick of it 

that's alright, me and my friends back then used to bring in Scorched Earth on a 3.5" and play that when the teacher wasn't around.


Now, that, is a classic that deserves to be on the list - any of the other "aged" users can attest to that!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

Well your in the minority about COD 1.

Brothers in arms came out after it.

For its time COD was really good it did a lot more than Brothers in arms did for its time.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> old ain't the right term for it - by middle school, my generation were sick of it
> 
> that's alright, me and my friends back then used to bring in Scorched Earth on a 3.5" and play that when the teacher wasn't around.
> 
> ...



ADDED


----------



## calvary1980 (May 21, 2008)

non mi caga niente, testa di cazzo 

- Christine


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

gun boat

pole posistion


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> non mi caga niente, testa di cazzo
> 
> - Christine



Ya speaking italian something about me being a dickhead or summit

I should report you give me reasons why i shouldnt?

Oh and if your trying to incite me into argument dont even bother because after i had an infraction kindly reversed by Polaris im not wanting to get into trouble.


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> non mi caga niente, testa di cazzo
> 
> - Christine



ROFLMFAO 

should i translate 

kieran i dont think that was directed to you


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

you dont give a shit im a dickhead


----------



## CrackerJack (May 21, 2008)

Call of Duty 1 & 2, Doom (All), Duke Nukem and Redneck Rampage ha ha


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

ma che cazzo freghe io?

filgio di putana!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

How am i meant to tell who its directed at? just quit it and contribute to the thread everyone.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

Redneck Rampage lol i know what that is.

If it offends anyone that im going to add it might as well tell me before i add it.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Call of Duty 1 & 2, Doom (All), Duke Nukem and Redneck Rampage ha ha



hey, i already added these cept cod 2 if enuf people say add it fair doos


----------



## CrackerJack (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Redneck Rampage lol i know what that is.
> 
> If it offends anyone that im going to add it might as well tell me before i add it.



why would it offend anybody. You killing people that gets on you land, pretty much


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2008)

Just add it man im sure most ppl will be cool


----------



## CrackerJack (May 21, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> why would it offend anybody. You killing people that gets on you land, pretty much



MilkyWay, sorry didn't see the first page. I was just naming crap off.

Mechwarror 1-4


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

Incase it wasnt classic enuf, maybe im being to cautious.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

Mechwarror 1-4 aw cool that must be added how could i forget.

I remember a mechwarrior rts that had you control mech and upgrade them but rts style where you had a mech army? anyone remember it?

EDIT: I put Mechwarrior under simulation because i guess that is what it is. Simulation can cover a lot of games like Flight games and Train games so it in there.


----------



## Kovoet (May 21, 2008)

You got to put Black hawk down in


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2008)

psychonauts ftw its not that old but a classic advernture game


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

You want me to put in the Delta Force series instead to cover all those games?

Psychonauts is on pc so i guess it can put it in. My original thinking was it was more console type classic.

Rainbow 6 series added!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Mechwarror 1-4 aw cool that must be added how could i forget.
> 
> I remember a mechwarrior rts that had you control mech and upgrade them but rts style where you had a mech army? anyone remember it?
> 
> EDIT: I put Mechwarrior under simulation because i guess that is what it is. Simulation can cover a lot of games like Flight games and Train games so it in there.




+1 for mechwarrior, I'm the Director of Compitition for MWL(one of the few MW leagues remaining. www.mechwarriorleagues.com ) Yes, the old game is still kicking.


----------



## intel igent (May 21, 2008)

madden football


----------



## CrackerJack (May 21, 2008)

Kovoet said:


> You got to put Black hawk down in



+100  That games is still AWESOME!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 21, 2008)

How about Blue Shift was that a classic? I dunno if it was classic it was quick but good.
Soldier of Fortune added!


lol remember gunman - chronicles it wasnt classic but hell it had space adventuring cowboys in it

remember there is an honerable mention section for not classics but good games


----------



## CrackerJack (May 21, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> How about Blue Shift was that a classic? I dunno if it was classic it was quick but good.
> Soldier of Fortune added!
> 
> 
> ...



Blueshift was pretty awesome. But I like the marine version better. Can't think of name though.


----------



## Triprift (May 21, 2008)

Tie Fighter a true classic from the dos era


----------



## DrGreenThumb (May 22, 2008)

Man you gotta add "company of heroes & opposing fronts"

No RTS game has come close to the former king ,Age of empires II

But COH just blows every RTS away

I hope relic continue making this series.... anzacs and japs would be good addition,also naval and air combat would be good


----------



## MilkyWay (May 24, 2008)

ill add coh to the list then i guess since its a good game i dunno if id call it a classic but it got high reviews and it was suggested to be add

that marine half life expansion was opposing force a pure wanna get that game and play it again now


----------



## ktr (May 25, 2008)

Wow, no Descent...that was a popular game.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 25, 2008)

Company of Heroes is no where close to AoE2 imo.. AoE2 is still the best RTS ever.


----------



## Rey17 (May 25, 2008)

add these games

star wars jedi outcast
star wars jedi academy
Star Wars Knights of The Old Republic 2: the sith lord

medal of honor series

spiderman

hitman series

doom 3

quake series

these are just some i can remember !!


----------



## Triprift (May 25, 2008)

Defender of the crown back in days when dos ruled


----------



## DrGreenThumb (May 25, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Company of Heroes is no where close to AoE2 imo.. AoE2 is still the best RTS ever.



your right,its such a classic ,as i said nothing has come close to it...but COH

i love them both

There was a time when i would post at ensemble forum alot to make a ww2 RTS, yet they shat out age III,and it sucks as much as battle for middle earth....

Relic is at top of the RTS food chain these days imo tho,watching little soldiers getting blown to bits never gets boring

Halo wars looks ok...


----------



## Wile E (May 25, 2008)

Hey, where is Lemmings on that list?


----------



## Triprift (May 25, 2008)

Omg how could i of forgot lemmings great call wile e


----------



## DonInKansas (May 25, 2008)

Hero's Quest/Quest For Glory back in the 5.25 floppy days.  I loved that game!


----------



## vhall (May 26, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> I wanted to make a thread dedicated to classic pc games from modern classics such as Portal down to Civilization 1 and below.
> 
> I will make a list if i will organise and update the list if you post games that should be in the TPU list of all time classic pc games. If a game belongs in another list just tell me and ill update.
> 
> I think Descent belongs on the list.I used to play that game for hours!Still fun to play!


----------



## NinkobEi (May 26, 2008)

Day of Defeat was good for its day. many many hours on that game. much better than cod 1/2


----------



## CrackerJack (May 26, 2008)

The whole monkey island series, you have just one on the list. those games where fun.


----------



## rodneyhchef (May 27, 2008)

How about Frontier: Elite 2?


----------



## intel igent (May 27, 2008)

lemmings FTW!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2008)

most of them added excpet medal of honour series at least the others except allied assult are not classic

day of defeat is a mod sorry


----------



## ktr (May 28, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> day of defeat is a mod sorry



So was Counter Strike & Team Fortress...


----------



## Karamas (May 28, 2008)

You have fallout but no Fallout 2    and fallout 2 was better than fallout 1


----------



## intel igent (May 28, 2008)

wheel of fortune, jeopardy and family feud


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 28, 2008)

Dont forget IGI2...

And NFS series, esp. NFS Porsche unleashed, and NFS Hot Pursuit 2.

Hitman series should be on the A-list.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 28, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> most of them added excpet medal of honour series at least the others except allied assult are not classic
> 
> day of defeat is a mod sorry



is it really? a mod of what game? dont tell me half life....


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2008)

you should put it together in a timeline. of course, there are a number of blogs that have devoted their time to this subject. here are my picks in chronological order. (i think.)

pong
asteroids
pac man
space invaders
super mario brothers
zelda
super mario brothers 3
wolfenstein
sonic the hedgehog
doom
street fighter 2
mortal kombat
duke nukem 3d
warcraft 2
starcraft
half life
metal gear solid 2

ok, i need some time to think of more


----------



## farlex85 (May 28, 2008)

Easy Rhino said:


> you should put it together in a timeline. of course, there are a number of blogs that have devoted their time to this subject. here are my picks in chronological order. (i think.)
> 
> pong
> asteroids
> ...



He's only doin pc games.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 28, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> He's only doin pc games.



shit


----------



## Triprift (May 28, 2008)

lol thats ok man happens to the best of us


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 28, 2008)

Half Life 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2008)

team fortress 2 was not a mod yeah 1 was, counter strike source is a separate game so i think it should be included

NFS series is on already and if i can get a few other to persuade me hitman series is a full blown classic i can change it


----------



## ktr (May 28, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> team fortress 2 was not a mod yeah 1 was, counter strike source is a separate game so i think it should be included



Well DoD is the same class as tf and cs. They were all original mods, before Valve converted them in to stand alone purchase.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 28, 2008)

any of the source games like that could be included because they are stand alone well most of them


----------



## Triprift (May 30, 2008)

Homeworld a great rts for its time.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 31, 2008)

Homeworld is one of the best RTS of all time im defo sure i added that and 2 aswell


----------



## Triprift (May 31, 2008)

U did man i was just to lazy to read the 1st page


----------



## MilkyWay (May 31, 2008)

its okay man i get like that too


----------



## Triprift (May 31, 2008)

Stunts a classic well before track mania.


----------



## olithereal (Jun 2, 2008)

Ultima Online in the MMORPG...It's the mother of all moderns MMORPG, no one remember that?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 5, 2008)

Painkiller a little known fps gem from 2004 awesome stuff and only cost me 5 bucks sweet.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Painkiller a little known fps gem from 2004 awesome stuff and only cost me 5 bucks sweet.



painkiller is similar to max payne? is it good? i think i can still find it in the bargain bins  

is FarCry up there?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 5, 2008)

Mafia is missing from the list. Really a #1 game if you havent played it before. As good as GTA IMO.

And Mafia 2 is coming soon...


----------



## Triprift (Jun 5, 2008)

Painkiller is great man then again i only got it cus yahtzee gave it a good review

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/57-Painkiller


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2008)

i have Maffia; installed it once played for like 10min then lost interest  i found the cars too slow so i gave up 

@ triprift : the vid isn't working in that link care to give your personal thoughts?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome so far as ive gone around a grave yard slautering dudes and dudeettes


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Awesome so far as ive gone around a grave yard slautering dudes and dudeettes



IIRC the character is battling ghosts/demons?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep sure am and there tonnes of em only completed one level and already taken out what seems like an army.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jun 11, 2008)

painkiller wasnt that the game that was hard to run but was a ultra small file?

Mafia sure if you guys like it i could add it i always thought it was average but still good anyway.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 11, 2008)

Read about Painkiller here a great game and is imo better than most fps made today.


----------



## MilkyWay (Jul 11, 2008)

how about i add stalker, not a mainstream game but us hardcore gamers and enthusiasts liked it? thats all that counts tho isnt it, coz if it was mainstream stuff wed have harry potter and other cheap movie tie ins


----------



## Triprift (Jul 12, 2008)

I was gonna say Fallout 2 but its on the list to excellent.


----------



## abdalla_2021 (Aug 13, 2008)

man it's (weather) been like a rollercoaster these last couple of weeks.....mother nature better get off her period


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

whats that got to do with TPU all time games?

if i put this list into order by date can you stickie this page please


----------



## Guru Janitor (Aug 13, 2008)

I see you got Wolfenstein: 3D and RTCW, what about wolfenstein: enemy territory?


----------



## soldier242 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd say System Shock 2 and Operation Flashpoint ... and further i'd say that System Shock 1 & 2 are more of RPG/FPS games ... 

oh i almost forgot Dark Forces or for those that don't know the game Jedi Knight 0 

great list btw


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 13, 2008)

wolfenstein: enemy territory is it really that good a game?

System Shock 2 should defo be on the list!!!!!!!


----------



## Kusimeka (Aug 14, 2008)

Severance: Blade of Darkness!

That's one hell of a game, my favorite PC game of all time.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2008)

Kusimeka said:


> Severance: Blade of Darkness!
> 
> That's one hell of a game, my favorite PC game of all time.



I remember that one that was from 2001 if i remember correctly a time when the p2 was king.


----------



## Hawk1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Aw c'mon, no Wing Commander in the sim list. I know X-wing was great, but I also consider the original 1st and second WC to be classic, if not at least honorable mention.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2008)

Wing commander series was awesome i remember playing the origanal on a dx 66 it was unplayable cus it was too fast quite trippy to wach


----------



## Katanai (Aug 14, 2008)

I think Golden Axe should be added on that list, like some people said before me. I don't care it was a port, most PC games now are just that. Imo it was and still is a PC classic. Also how could you all have forgotten Prince of Persia? Also at adventure games Siberia is a classic by now. 

I'll be back with more.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 14, 2008)

Prince of Persia OMG how could i forget!!!

Golden Axe is a console game forget it pal


----------



## Kusimeka (Aug 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I remember that one that was from 2001 if i remember correctly a time when the p2 was king.



Yup, that's the one, the good old days


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Aug 14, 2008)

Killer Crayon
Day of the Tentacle


----------



## Jeno (Aug 14, 2008)

r you gonna add rayman 2 to the list? most classic game ever!
btw this is *not* a joke


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 14, 2008)

Day of the Tentacle already added

Rayman 2 added

Wing Commander added to simulation


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2008)

Ports of call a true classic

http://www.portsofcall.de/


----------



## Kusimeka (Aug 14, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> Day of the Tentacle already added
> 
> Rayman 2 added
> 
> Wing Commander added to simulation



If Fable is on that list, then Severance: Blade of Darkness defintley deserves a spot there too.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 14, 2008)

earth 2140 rulles


----------



## hat (Aug 14, 2008)

stalker!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 14, 2008)

Severance: Blade of Darkness ADDED and i now i want to play it

Stalker too and Earth 2140


----------



## Dan2312 (Aug 15, 2008)

All my top games are listed apart from two, the games i  found addictive...


Pinball Fantasies and Pinball Dreams.


----------



## soldier242 (Sep 3, 2008)

i just remember a pretty cool game ... SYNDICATE


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 3, 2008)

SYNDICATE!!!!!!!!!!! I WANNA PLAY IT ALL NIGHT AND PARTY EVERYDAY!!!!!

added lol


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 8, 2008)

quake 4?.?.?.? or is that to new?


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2008)

RailRoad Tycoon Deluxe

How is this game not on the list.  I serious, still play it every once in a while, and it is now completely free to download!

Edit: Oh, it is on the list under RTS.  Shouldn't that be Simulation?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 8, 2008)

correct a mundo newtekie ill add some games to simulation instead like RailRoad Tycoon Deluxe since they arnt really strategy games


----------

